
The Modern Life of Origami, an Art as Old as Paper - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/22/arts/design/modern-origami-art.html
======
neonate
[https://web.archive.org/web/20191123000145/https://www.nytim...](https://web.archive.org/web/20191123000145/https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/22/arts/design/modern-
origami-art.html)

------
DonHopkins
"You will get a better Gorilla effect if you use as big a piece of paper as
possible." -Kunihiko Kasahara, Creative Origami.

------
Spearchucker
It's a shame that the origami association folded.

~~~
qzx_pierri
hobbies like origami have become inCREASingly antiquated

